# Washing engine without water?



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all, 

Im a newbie to this so I hope I dont get flamed for this being a dumb question lol... 

Anyway, I have managed to work out with the search button what to do on the exterior and interior. But I need a good method and products for cleaning the engine without virtually any water!, so a good (im guessing) metal polish (something that gets rid of that inevitable black grease). 

Thanks in advance, 

Drol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brake cleaner (it will evaporate) and some firm brushes to agitate. Why no water though?


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Brake cleaner (it will evaporate) and some firm brushes to agitate. Why no water though?


Thanks for that.

I dont trust water near my engines lol....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No offence but do you take the car out in the rain? A modern engine is designed to cope with rainwater through the grilles and sprayed up underneath from the roads at 70mph, so a quick blast with a pressure washer after a degrease will do absolutely no harm at all. I've had 42 cars and jet washed every engine (even some carb'd cars) without and major problems, the only thing I've ever covered up is a cone filter. I spray mine wit neat degreaser (made in work) and agitate with brushes then pressure wash off.
What car is it?


----------



## casey (Jun 8, 2010)

try steam cleaning


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

bigmc said:


> No offence but do you take the car out in the rain? A modern engine is designed to cope with rainwater through the grilles and sprayed up underneath from the roads at 70mph, so a quick blast with a pressure washer after a degrease will do absolutely no harm at all. I've had 42 cars and jet washed every engine (even some carb'd cars) without and major problems, the only thing I've ever covered up is a cone filter. I spray mine wit neat degreaser (made in work) and agitate with brushes then pressure wash off.
> What car is it?


Not this one no 

I see what your saying dude, but Ive had two bad experiences with powerwashing "modern" engines before and Im just simply not going to do it again....


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

> so a quick blast with a pressure washer after a degrease will do absolutely no harm at all


No harm to the engine ... but engine washing is an absolut blast to ecology ... that's the one thing I'd only do on sealed ground with an oilfilter in the manhole... I guess car wash boxes are safe that way. But I feel a bit like "Drol" ... I don't trust high pressure near engine parts, but from slightly afar it should be ok ... no using the dirtkiller lance of course. I also wonder if you can overdo. Washing all the visible plastic parts ... ok ... but grease is also a protection and taking it off everywhere? I dunno...


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

a engine degreaser and low pressure hose wont damage much, power washing its great but shouldnt do any damage if your careful,
Once you have got all the crude off you shouldnt need to give it a big clean unless you have a oil leak so a light wipe down and protection should do after.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

If you dont want water try some Greased Lightning unless its like an oil refinery


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Megs Super Degreaser, brush
Water from hose is fine, no need for PW
When still wet, spray with AG Rubber and Vinyl Care, close bonnet, leave engine running until dry.

Shiny clean engine bay :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The mark II micra was renowned to not like a good hosing of the bonnet never mind the actual engine bay.
Mind that was its only fault...:lol:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

I was going to order some degreaser to do my engine - would I just spray on and agitate with a brush? Or MF cloth? And then I'd finish off with some AG Vinyl & Rubber care. Luckily my engine's not in too much of a state, but we still like to keep on top of these things! Does that regime of mine sound okay? Perhaps a bit of steam cleaning too?


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Right I've got some CG Orange Degreaser so I'm hoping to use that on my engine and wheel arches. With regards to the engine, would I just spray the Degreaser on, leave it a minute and rinse it off? Or would I agitate with a brush/cloth? Any thoughts appreciated!


----------

